# سوفت وير وملفات تعريب لمختلف الرسيفرات



## وليد عبد الفضيل (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ملفات تعريب وسوفت وير للرسيفرات:3:


----------



## alaa abdelazim (18 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا عاوز سوفت وير وملف قنوات لجهاز استرا


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*النجاح*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا لقبولكم لى عضو فى المنتدى


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ستالايت*

اريد ملف قنوات عربى للهورشتما


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجديد*

كل ما هو جديد على القمر نايل سات


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*معلومات*

كيفية عمل سوفت لرسيفر دنجل


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*شفرات*

اريد شفرات الارتى بدون كارت


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*معرفة*

ما هى القنوات المكسور شفراتها على القمر هودبرد


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ما هى عائلة الكوماكس


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كيفية شحن فلاشة


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كيفية نقل سوفت من الكمبيوتر للرسيفر الكوماكس


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كيفية ضبط حركة موتور لطبق متحرك 180سم


----------



## رامبوا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الرقم السرى لجهاز استرا


----------



## abdosamir (24 ديسمبر 2011)

thaksssssssssssss


----------



## عادل سليم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتو عايز برنامج لورد لتحديث ريسيفر سترونج 4620 ii


----------



## عادل سليم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302188&page=2#ixzz1hZZ1DIB0

​ *لو سمحتو عايز برنامج لورد لتحديث ريسيفر سترونج 4620 ii*​


----------



## سمو العهد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا غالي علي البرنامج


----------



## sama sayed (4 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتم اريد سوفت لجهاز باركليبس ف1 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zakerraya (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## رضاوجمال (9 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رضاوجمال (9 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رضاوجمال (10 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد زيدان محمد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخىعلى هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## محمد زيدان محمد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن لوسمحت السوفت وير وملفات التعريب


----------



## romioforever007 (12 فبراير 2013)

la;,v


----------



## ابو صا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اريد سوفت ترتيب قنوات q max hd 999


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الشرقاوى سات (31 يوليو 2014)

عاوز سوفت وير ترومان 250


----------



## السيد الشيخه (24 أبريل 2015)

*كفر الدوار*

شكرا


----------



## السيد الشيخه (24 أبريل 2015)

وى


----------

